# Royal Crown in my clothing shop! :)



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

hi! if you'd like to catalog the royal crown it is now available in my able sisters! 

a nice donation of 10k or more would be nice since im building an incline at the moment ... 

add my switch!


----------



## sorachu (Mar 24, 2020)

Ohh! I'm on my way!


----------



## Sabs (Mar 24, 2020)

Can I come too?


----------



## karleraven (Mar 24, 2020)

You still open?


----------



## The_Oracle (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

its not there anymore but if you'd like to catalog it, I'll let you for 99k!


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you still available for cataloging?


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

moonbunny said:


> Are you still available for cataloging?



yes 
let me get a dodo code or u can add my switch


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd like to catalogue as well, if you dont mind.


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

moonbunny said:


> Are you still available for cataloging?




bring reg wood if you have any lol


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 24, 2020)

*luxebabe* said:


> yes
> let me get a dodo code or u can add my switch



dodo code is fine!


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I'd like to catalogue as well, if you dont mind.




sure let me set up dodo code

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hedgehugs said:


> I'd like to catalogue as well, if you dont mind.





moonbunny said:


> dodo code is fine!



*dodo code is: NMY9C*


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

Says the code isn't working. Is it still up?


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Hmm, it disconnected mid-flight. The Dodo code doesn't work now  I've added your Switch instead.


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Says the code isn't working. Is it still up?





moonbunny said:


> Hmm, it disconnected mid-flight. The Dodo code doesn't work now  I've added your Switch instead.



it crashed, do this code: 38SDM

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay you know what imma just open my gates everyone add my switch lol


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

I think it crashed again? I don't know if it's my doing but regardless I'll come back in the morning if you're still available?


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 24, 2020)

It crashed for me too. I wonder if this might be because Hedgehugs and I are trying to join at the same time, from the looks of things?


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

moonbunny said:


> It crashed for me too. I wonder if this might be because Hedgehugs and I are trying to join at the same time, from the looks of things?



Perhaps, I'll give you time to join and leave then.


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

moonbunny said:


> It crashed for me too. I wonder if this might be because Hedgehugs and I are trying to join at the same time, from the looks of things?


I just restarted my game opening now


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Still crashed. Dunno what's wrong, but I apologize for all the inconvenience  thanks for the offer anyways <3


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

Aww.

Can we give it one more shot for me? I wanna see if I can get in?


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

yes I changed wifi! try now


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry I got delayed by life. Is it still opened?


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Sorry I got delayed by life. Is it still opened?



yes! did u add my switch


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah. Hedge#1991 is my username on switch.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for allowing me to come by. Just in case you missed my message I left a few spare bells by the airport.


----------



## Heichou_ (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## help with login (Mar 24, 2020)

are you still available?


----------



## V I Z I O N (Mar 25, 2020)

hey i sent you a friend requst! can i come over and buy the crown still? i have bells


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 25, 2020)

V I Z I O N said:


> hey i sent you a friend requst! can i come over and buy the crown still? i have bells



its no longer in my shop but you can catalog it! i'll send u a dodo code

- - - Post Merge - - -



V I Z I O N said:


> hey i sent you a friend requst! can i come over and buy the crown still? i have bells



bring some regular wood


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2020)

hello! Luxebabe! i would love to catalog the royal crown!
 What item do you need specifically? I can send bells as well as a donation


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 25, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> hello! Luxebabe! i would love to catalog the royal crown!
> What item do you need specifically? I can send bells as well as a donation



Hi! i really need regular wood right now and clay


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2020)

*luxebabe* said:


> Hi! i really need regular wood right now and clay



okay clay it is then! sending a whole stack to you!


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 25, 2020)

*luxebabe* said:


> Hi! i really need regular wood right now and clay



Dodo code: B4G5W


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2020)

*luxebabe* said:


> Dodo code: B4G5W



thanks! I'm Oddie if you see me at town


----------

